# Filtration question



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

For my 20 long I have a seapora 60 running on a top find 1000 I've seen people recommend double filtration for planted tanks. 
Should I get a more powerful pump or add an hob? Tank will have 6 females, 8 rummy nose tetra and some mts.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I swear by cannister filters, especially for planted tanks.

Eheim is an excellent brand.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

For planted tanks you don't neceserelly need extra filteration. Especially considering that your tank will not be over stocked bio load wise. The live plants will also absorb extra ammonia, and nitrites. I would Fishless cycle the tank before fully stocking it though. Will this tank be a Natural Planted Tank. Otherwise known as an NPT. If you would be doing this it will also reduce the water change schedule needed to maintain pristine water quality


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I would love one but the cheapest I can get is $50 and I've already spent way to much lol whereas I can get an ac hob for $30


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Mo- yes it's an npt that is at the end of it's cycle, I seeded and added liquid bio to it.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That Is absolutely great as a matter of fact! You will definitely not need extra filteration with it being a NPT and (presumably) heavily planted with (presumably) 100% live plants. These would help with what the filter's main purpose is. To remove excess Ammonia and Nitrites which are harmful in high amounts and they also remove what the Beneficial Bacteria produces, Nitrates. Which are also Toxic in high amounts, I do not think you need anymore extra filteration


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

thanks Mo, that's what I thought but then I kept reading about people using double filtration and panicked haha!
here is the tank, you think it is heavily planted lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Not "heavily planted" but there are many Floating plants that will readily suck up ammonia and other excess harmful substances to fish. I don't think you need double filteration


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

what's the definition of heavily planted? its hard to see since i clouded it when changing a few plants around but its pretty packed, there is cabomba, moneywort and radicans in the back


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

This is my idea of a real heavily planted tank. Many people around here consider a few plants "heavily" planted


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i've definately seen people call lightly planted tanks heavily planted, Im waiting for my tank to clear to get better shots, but there is a lot in the back you cant see


----------

